# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  महत्वपूर्ण बातें वज़न कम करने वाली दवाओं के बारें में

## Krishna

मोटापा वो स्थिति होती है, जब अत्यधिक शारीरिक वसा शरीर पर इस सीमा तक एकत्रित हो जाती है कि वो स्वास्थ्य पर हानिकारक प्रभाव डालने लगती है। मनुष्य को प्रकृति की ओर से संतुलित और सुडौल शरीर मिलता है, पर वह गलत रहन-सहन, बुरी आदतों तथा खान-पान में अनियमितता के कारण इस शरीर को बेडौल बना लेता है।

----------


## Krishna

वैसे तो मोटापा कम करने के लिए तरह-तरह के उपाय किए जाते है, कोई जिम जाता है तो कोई अपने खान-पान में कटौती करता है। लेकिन क्*या आप जानते है कि दवाओं से भी वजन कम होता है। आइए हम आपको बताते है कि कौन-कौन सी दवाओं से ऐसा होता हैं।
*ओर्लिस्टेट*, जो कि ‘लिपासे’ नामक अग्नाशय एन्जाइम को रोककर आंतों के वसा के अवशोषण को घटाती है । डायरियाइस दवा का दुष्प्रभाव हो सकता है । ओर्लिस्टेट का रासायनिक नाम टेट्राहाइड्रोलिप  ्टेटिन है और इसे इस तरह तैयार किया गया है कि यह वजन बढ़ने से रोकती है। दरअसल ओर्लिस्टेट पैंक्रियाज के एक एंजाइम लाइपेज के अवरोधक एंजाइम का थोड़ा संशोधित रूप है। वह लाइपेज अवरोधक है लिपस्टेटिन और इसे एक बैक्टीरिया से प्राप्त किया गया है।

----------


## Krishna

लाइपेज हमारी आंतों में वसा के अवशोषण में मदद करता है। जब लाइपेज की क्रिया बाधित होती है, तो आँतों में वसा का अवशोषण नहीं हो पाता। यानी आपको उतनी ऊर्जा नहीं मिलती और फलस्वरूप आप दुबले होने लगते हैं।

जब यह दवा बाजार में आई थी तो इसका एकमात्र साइड प्रभाव यह बताया गया था कि आँतों में वसा का अवशोषण नहीं होने की वजह से वह वसा मल के साथ निकलती है और मल बहुत चिकना हो जाता है।

मगर जब दवा का इस्तेमाल शुरू हुआ और विपणन-उपरांत अध्ययन शुरू हुए तो अन्य साइड प्रभाव सामने आने लगे। सबसे पहले पता चला कि ओर्लिस्टेट (ब्रांड नाम जेलिकेन या एली) के सेवन से लीवर को नुकसान होता है।

----------


## Krishna

..............................

----------


## Krishna

इसके चलते इस दवा के लेबल पर नई चेतावनी जोड़ी गई थी। आगे चलकर उपभोक्ता समूह पब्लिक सिटिजन ने खाद्य व औषधि प्रशासन के दस्तावेजों के अध्ययन के आधार पर बताया था कि ओर्लिस्टेट पैंक्रियाज को भी नुकसान पहुँचाती है।

कनाडा के ओंटारियो प्रांत में ओर्लिस्टेट का सेवन करने वाले 900 व्यक्तियों के अध्ययन से यह बात सामने आई थी कि उनमें गुर्दे की क्षति सामान्य से दोगुनी है। इसका कारण यह बताया गया था कि ओर्लिस्टेट की उपस्थिति में आँतों में ऑक्सेलिक अम्ल का अवशोषण ज्यादा होता है, जो जाकर गुर्दों में जमा हो जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

पब्लिक सिटीजन के मुताबिक अब तक ओर्लिस्टेट के सेवन के कारण गुर्दों में पथरी के 73 मामले सामने आ चुके हैं। इस अध्ययन में कुल 953 ओर्लिस्टेट सेवनकर्ताओं को शामिल किया गया था।

देखा गया कि ओर्लिस्टेट का उपयोग शुरू करने से पहले इस समूह में मात्र 0.5 प्रश लोग गुर्दों की तकलीफ से पीड़ित थे मगर ओर्लिस्टेट का सेवन शुरू करने के बाद यह प्रतिशत बढ़कर 2 हो गया।

"आर्काइव्स ऑफ इंटर्नल मेडिसीन्स में प्रकाशित इन परिणामों के आधार पर पब्लिक सिट*ीजन ने यूएस खाद्य व औषधि प्रशासन से माँग की है कि ओर्लिस्टेट को तत्काल बाजार से हटाया जाए।

----------

